#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  smart grid as a final year engineering project

## samiii01

i am final year industrial electronics student.i want to work on smart grid as my final year project but i don't know much about that. what are the basic elements of smart grid.? whats the key skills required to work on smart grid ? and how much will be the approximate expenses required to make a small level smart grid? if you have any project report, research paper, book on smart grid then kindly share it. 
i will be highly thankful to you, if u do this act of kindness upon me.
Stay blessed always. Best of luck
Sam
Karachi, Pakistan





  Similar Threads: Major Project on Smart CITY - Grid, Transportation & Future- Complete Report & Presentation Mechanical engineering final year project Smart grid as a final year project Mechanical Engineering - Final Year Project Ideas Mechanical Engineering Final Year Project Ideas

----------

